

Ask HN: Best cross-browser testing service? - bdclimber14

I'm starting to get more in to polished web apps and find cross-browser testing a nightmare to say the least. What services of setup do you use for testing?<p>Bonus question: Do you test for IE 6, or have you finally crossed that off your list of supported browsers?
======
QuasiPreneur
You must support IE6 as bugs in IE6 got workarounds in all and every js code.
Unfortunately still 50% of the web is IE6. If you ignore, you'll probably
alienate most of corporate users.

I don't use a service, I self check against all browsers. I have each open in
their own window or VM.

However there is one self service where you submit the url and they will
render it on all known browser permutations. <http://browsershots.org/>

~~~
bdclimber14
Well I think 50% is a bit of an exaggeration... but I see your point. We had
an onsite customer demo and cringed as she opened IE6. It wasn't pretty.

I'm on a Mac. I can't imagine the time I'd have to invest to setup VM's (or
buy separate machines?) for each IE6, IE7, IE8 and soon IE9, because you know
they don't play nice together :)

If you're on a PC, how do you run a Mac VM for testing Mac versions?

------
bdclimber14
Another side note: How do you deal with testing the ever-increasing number of
pages in a web app? If I do a site re-design, there's hundreds of page
"templates" that I have to make sure look good. What about true cross-browser
regression testing?

------
gruimed
Take a look at <http://browserseal.com> \- it has some unique features for
automation testing and it also comes with standalone versions of all major
browsers

